

HTML5 Fractal Playground - DanielLangdon
http://danielsadventure.info/html5fractal/docs/intro.html

======
haxiomic
Love it!

If you're studying HTML5, the next thing to try is to execute the Mandelbrot
iterations on the GPU with WebGL - GPUs are very well suited for fractal
rendering; with a beefy GPU you should find you can render at 60fps

[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4df3Rn](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4df3Rn)

(if it's a little slow, on line 5 set 'AA' to 1)

~~~
s369610
[http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/](http://hirnsohle.de/test/fractalLab/)
shows how far you can get with shaders and webgl

------
DanielLangdon
This is a project I created in my spare time to practice implementing various
HTML5 features such as canvas element, web workers, touch events, etc. I also
use the experimental asm.js for performance enhancement, which works best in
Firefox, for now.

This draws beautiful fractals, such as the Mandelbrot fractal.

------
nationcrafting
Beautiful! I saw another way of rendering these recently, which shows the
increasing definition on the fly, here:
[https://guciek.github.io/web_mandelbrot.html#-0.5;0;2;1000](https://guciek.github.io/web_mandelbrot.html#-0.5;0;2;1000)

------
Yhippa
This took me way down the Wikipedia rabbit hole. Makes me think that fractals
are a nature information compression technique.

~~~
kjs3
You aren't the only one who thought that. Dr. Michael Barnsley
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Barnsley](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Barnsley))
was an early fractal researcher and started a company called "Iterated
Systems" to commercialize the use of fractal compress tech. They were somewhat
successful, but I think they were a bit before their time as finding the IFS
to "compress" an image was computationally extremely heavyweight and the tech
had to catch up with the theory. Disclaimer: I worked in Dr. Barnsley's lab at
Georgia Tech in the mid-80s but was never involved with Iterated Systems.

